# Funny Emeka Okafor Article



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.thebrushback.com/emeka_full.htm




> “I’ll be honest, I loved everything about this kid except his GPA,” said one NBA scout. “I love his attitude, his skill, his athleticism, but those grades raised a red flag for me and a lot of other scouts. You look around the league and you’ll find that most of the players aren’t just stupid, they’re dim to the point of being mentally challenged.”



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

lol i wonder how lebron james got on the hounor roll i just cant picture it but its possiable


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> When faced with questions about his intelligence and ability to fit in with the other players, Okafor insisted that he was definitely “NBA material.”
> 
> “I can’t believe people would question my ability to fit in based on my GPA in college,” he said. “I’m tired of being judged by that. It’s just a number, it's not who I am. I’ve done a lot of stupid things in my life. One time I had sex with a girl out of wedlock, thank you very much. One time I smoked a joint even though I know full well that it’s a gateway drug. I also drive a Chevy minivan, which is pretty big and fancy, and is a lot closer to those Escalades than people think. I know I have some work to do in the areas of idiocy, moronic, depraved behavior, thug-like appearance, arrogance and misogyny, but bear with me! Geez, I‘m only a rookie. I’ll learn.”


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

hahahaha i love this guy


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

EMEKA IS KING


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> EMEKA IS KING


2nd behind Peja!


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PejaShoots16</b>!
> 
> 
> 2nd behind Peja!


 go home


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> “This guy is a blue chip prospect and it would be ignorant to say otherwise,” he said. “However, we do have a couple issues we need to address with Emeka regarding his relationship with his future teammates. How is a guy with a 3.75 GPA going to get along with a bunch of dip**** NBA players? Is he going to go out and get a large, ugly tattoo written in Chinese? He seems a bit too smart for that. Will his jaw drop at the site of a Hummer or Escalade or some other gaudy, ostentatious vanity-mobile? Will he attempt to record a rap album? Frankly, I don’t see him doing any of these things, which may cause him to be ostracized from the rest of his teammates. Hell, I’m not even sure if he’ll punch his chest like a Neanderthal after making a slam dunk.”


 :laugh:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

thumbs up to this article...it is so funny, but of course, okafor will find out a way to become dumb enuf for the NBA...spending a couple of months with dumbasses can really do a lot to a 3.7 GPA kid :laugh:


----------

